# Medicare and eprescribe



## BevDaugherty (Aug 5, 2010)

How do you code to get the 2% additional from medicare for eprescribing?

Thanks, Bev Daugherty


----------



## cyndeew (Aug 5, 2010)

Go to http://www.cms.gov/EPrescribing/ on CMS' website to learn more about this bonus incentive. It gives timelines, overview and more.


----------



## jmcdaniel (Aug 21, 2010)

you report G8553 to Medicare.  That tells Medicare you are eprescribing


----------

